# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Vinyl record conversion

## andynap

Has anyone done a conversion from Vinyl records to their computer? If so, what software did you use?

----------


## JEK

Lots of options, but first you need to be able to take your RCA jacks into the computer. Another option is to buy a turntable that has USB output like this one
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...7BBTkwCjCECjCE

----------


## JEK

It may be tough to do on a laptop.

----------


## Eddie

I use a CD recorder, then transfer to my laptop. You can get a decent one for around $200.

----------


## andynap

I have a PC also- I would like to use my existing equipment if possible including my turntable.

----------


## JEK

You may need to get a sound card with RCA jacks (or other) and have it installed. There are some boxes out there that convert RCA to USB.

----------


## Voosh

I use Diamond Cut software with an RIAA adapter box running from a Linn turntable to my sound  card (Creative brand, something or another, board.) 

As JEK said, for most purposes, a USB connectable turntable should do just fine. 

Cheap plug, again: 



http://www.diamondcut.com/store/index.php 


They even personally answer the phone and talk to you about details. I've used their blog to figure out details at times. Nice community - just like SBHOnline.

----------


## Voosh

Andy, 

Ya asked. My take on things.

----------


## andynap

I am looking at everything including DAK- I need a sound card adapter for my laptop

----------


## JEK

You will probably need an external drive to store all the GBs you'll create.

----------


## andynap

I'm transferring to CDs and the Touch

----------


## Voosh

> You will probably need an external drive to store all the GBs you'll create.




Why? Our stuff has at least 400GB per unit. And, there's, yes,  more space on outboard "salvage" units. Rarely have to use that backup.

----------


## JEK

You have to go through iTunes, so you need them on the hard drive. Every time you sync the Touch they need to be present on the hard drive or they will be removed.

----------


## JEK

I have over 300GBs in my music library. Most laptops can't handle that, plus one needs to back them up.

----------


## Voosh

> You have to go through iTunes, so you need them on the hard drive. Every time you sync the Touch they need to be present on the hard drive or they will be removed.




Sorry JEK, 

J'ne comprende. Easy as skating on ice in the snow or wrangling through deep, tough, sand. 


Not really. THNX.

----------


## Larry

Andy, 

    Don't do it.  Play them the old fashioned way.  The way they were meant to be played!

Luddite Larry

----------


## amyb

Luddite Larry-I miss those vinyl sounds nowadays.

----------


## Voosh

"Luddite" - Yep. 

JUST KIDDIN' 


But, yes, we deal with terabytes, and upgrading rapidly. Who says we aren't clogging "broadband" with useless crap?  Duckin' ....

----------


## andynap

Thanks Larr but I want to play them in the car and the system is in my wife's dressing room so it's not so easy to listen when I want to.

----------


## andynap

> You have to go through iTunes, so you need them on the hard drive. Every time you sync the Touch they need to be present on the hard drive or they will be removed.




You are right but if I just put them on CDs I won't have to put them on the Touch.

----------


## JEK

If you go through the PC you will have to have them on your hard drive to then burn on the CD. Seems you would want them on the Touch when you travel.

----------


## JEK

Another option

http://www.mistervideo.net/LPs_to_CD...FctL5QodTQnCXg

----------


## andynap

This looks interesting   http://www.dak.com/Reviews/2020Story.cfm

----------


## JEK

How many do you want to convert?

----------


## andynap

I don't know yet- all of my Sinatra, Ella, Four Freshmen, Kai Winding,  etc. I am just starting to get into this.

----------


## JEK

That DAK website is scary.

----------


## Voosh

All's I can say - Use what you want. Copying vinyl to digital takes time and care. All the best. It's worth it. IMHO.

----------


## Petri

Space, the final frontier..

----------


## Voosh

Fine. But getting rid of those "clicks," "pops" and "snrackles" easily and "dubbing" it up might be a little more than many of these products can deliver (flattening of sound often happens.) Oh, did I mention fixing tape "hiss" and fluctuation in speed on original tapes? Good headphones and patience do come in handy. Nifty graphic interface doesn't mean diddly.

----------

